# Apologies



## Deema (Apr 25, 2014)

This is a big problem in our marriage. 

Whenever I have done wrong (said something hurtful or got too rough while rough housing) I apologize sincerely. I try to explain that I understand what I did was wrong and ask for his forgiveness. But the issue is he never excepts my apologies. 

The issues range from telling him to stop b----ing, or hitting him the the nose while playing, no matter how minor or major the situation, my apologizes are never good enough. 
I am aggressive by nature (I'm have strong opinions/ talk loud) and throughout our relationship I've tried to consider that maybe I come off too harsh. He's a sensitive person, and our personalities clash a lot. I try to adjust my approach to him. I try toning my approach down. But it never seems to be good enough. I've come to believe that he's using that against me, cause I'm basically "sucking up" to him the entire time he's mad at me out of guilt.
Emotional manipulation plays a major role is our marriage and I feel like this is another way he uses my emotions to control me. 

I can give several honest apologizes, and he'd never forgive me, no matter the situation. 

Thoughts????
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

